

Misfire: Fighting Fire with Fire on Tinder - makalabay
http://www.misfire.me

======
makalabay
Should you perform a quick internet search using the keywords "Tinder Troll,"
the immediate results document the exploits of men as they prank women on the
popular matchmaking app. Interestingly enough, there are extremely few
instances of men themselves being pranked over the network.

Until now.

In an attempt to give Tinder women a reprieve, a team at SB Hacks decided to
give the men of Tinder what they want most... themselves.

When two men match with the female Misfire account, the Misfire bot redirects
all of the messages it receives from each man to the other--thus engaging the
two unwitting men in conversation.

The men who take interest in their partner usually discover the deception. The
men whose aim is focused elsewhere tend to misfire.

The ensuing hilarity is recorded on their website (misfire.me) for the rest of
the internet to enjoy.

------
DanBC
On iOS I get a big banner, a tiny roumd photo and the name "Sam", then a big
white gap with a footer with a fame message text box and a fake send button,
with a real "random" button. Clicking that just brings the same page back.

